
Print out your code. On paper - Corrado
https://medium.com/@tashian/print-out-your-code-on-paper-7c760a376bca
======
aeternus
The article goes into detail on how to do this, but is very sparse on why.

> You’ll learn something every time you do this.

Learn what? Reading through code to ensure that variables and functions have
the best possible name is a great value-add but I remain unconvinced that you
need to print out code to achieve this.

~~~
KeepFlying
Agreed. This really just sounded like a "Look at this new tool I found" type
of article. Which is great, but I was disappointed that he didn't go over bugs
that he found with this method and more specific value-adds that this helps
provide.

I do think there is merit to looking at code outside of an IDE (for the sake
of keeping yourself focused on the task at hand), but that's what a typical
code review provides.

Maybe a process like this is good for looking at "bad" code and theorizing how
to improve it. But even then a lot of my problems span multiple files and
multiple modules (and I don't suspect I am alone in this) so it seems
inefficient to print all of that out.

------
GaryNumanVevo
Unfortunately the code that I have to read / review is stored across multiple
repos and many many lines. I'm too used to using VS Code to look up functions
and jump to relevant declarations. While I can appreciate the aesthetic of
going over my code with pen and pencil, it would largely slow my (and probably
others) down quite a bit.

------
scarpino
This is how I worked as an undergraduate back in the day when we had to fight
for computer time.

It's just not tenable now for anything longer than a handful of methods. It
adds no value.

